# azureus vs new river tinc



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

i have displayed pictures of my new river tinc on here before and i was told that it was definately a new river. but when i go to peoples websites, i see frogs that i would say are definately new river tincs, but they are labeled as azureus. now what do exactly do you look for to determine if it is a new river tinc. for example: large back spots, spots on legs, etc. . .


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

A big indicator is the way they sit. Azureus sit hunched forward with their elbows bent, while tincs sit in a more upright position.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Is that from personal observation?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes. I have also seen it mentioned here by many other people.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's a morphguide that may help you out.

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/morphguide.php?menu=1


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Mine sit upright with the arms locked at the elbows and pretty straight.

*EDIT* I lied mine do it both ways.











RSines said:


> Is that from personal observation?


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

What sex is that one that is sitting up straight? I notice that the one behind it is a little hunched. Isn't there a difference in stance in azureus between the males and the females?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not sure. I'll have to take another look.



DaFrogMan said:


> What sex is that one that is sitting up straight? I notice that the one behind it is a little hunched. Isn't there a difference in stance in azureus between the males and the females?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

This is getting a little silly.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Your right, it does sound silly to determine the type and sex by the stance of a frog. I'm just waiting to hear from someone with a definitive answer. I probably answered my own curiousity.

Boy, you give someone the power of a moderator and they start calling people silly. :wink: 



RSines said:


> This is getting a little silly.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I think the only thing you can determine from a frog's stance is whether it's submissive or dominant.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Scott,

Did you see the pics of your baby azureus...not so small anymore?



SMenigoz said:


> I think the only thing you can determine from a frog's stance is whether it's submissive or dominant.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Richard,

Could you critique my pictures? I need some pointers.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5700


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> Scott,
> Did you see the pics of your baby azureus...not so small anymore?


Them's my boys!! [sniff, sniff] 
You're obviously doing it right as they look great!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

:lol: Still my favorite...bold as ever!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Has anyone ever DNA sequenced the 2 to see how different they are?
Just wondering about that.


----------

